Ask YC: Are there any good opensource ATSs? - whitef0x
======
xrange
This may not be the ATS you are looking for, but

[http://www.ats-lang.org/](http://www.ats-lang.org/)

...is fairly performant:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20121218042116/http://shootout.a...](https://web.archive.org/web/20121218042116/http://shootout.alioth.debian.org/u64/ats.php)

It might help to narrow down which ATS you are thinking of:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATS](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATS)

